# Pumilio morph sizes?



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I have seen on a few threads over the last couple years references to the sizes of various morphs/locales. For example, I have read that darklands are quite a bit smaller than cauchero and that black jeans are smaller than bri-bri. I'm curious if there is enough consistent difference in size that they could be ranked size-wise. Which of the pumilio being kept are the largest? The smallest? 

Anyone care to take a stab at this? 

Chris


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Eldorado have to be one of the largest....

You are correct on the smaller ones as well.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

When you start getting all of the morphs together, there is a lot of overlap and the more morphs you get the more continuous the distribution is, but in general, you can tell population differences by SVL. To do so accurately, though, you need to collect the data digitally.

As I understand it, the Bri Bri and Panamanian Las Delicias populations are among the largest pumilio (I have not visited either, so I cannot comment on how big they are), but my data indicate that the smallest are Escudo and Popa North (Popa North being 0.02mm larger than the Escudos) at 15.5mm.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I compiled this a while ago from several different scientific publications. Unfortunately, their sampling techniques may be different, but none-the-less, it should give you an idea of how they are in the wild. I have a more extensive list, thought I can't find it. Bri Bri are the largest I know of and I've actually measured one near Sixaola, Costa Rica that was 24.5 or so. [They displayed markings similar to Bri-Bri here, though a few dozen miles away]. Black-jeans and blue-jeans are both smaller than bri-bri, but not significantly [sorry I don't have the numbers]. I agree with Phil, that El dorados have to be up there - mine are almost as large as my Bri-Bri. They are about ready to do some transporting, but I'll have to measure them when I feel it won't distrub their breeding.

[Larger at top, smaller at bottom]
Bri-Bri : 22.2-23.3mm
Siquirres: 21.5-23mm
Bastis : 19.2-20.5mm
Cristóbal: 18-20mm
Colón: 17.5-20.5mm [large range, sampling techniques?]
Solarte: 16.5-18
Cayo de agua: 16.6-17.4
Popa North: 14.3-16.0


----------

